# Caldwell DeadShot Treepod



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 28, 2015)

Anybody here used a Caldwell DeadShot Treepod? 

Is it as good as the manufacturer claims? 

Thanks.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 8, 2015)

No one here has used one of these?


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 8, 2015)

I haven't used one, but I did see Cabelas has one half price on black Friday. It looks like it would be really useful for a kid.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 8, 2015)

I got one on the way. I plan to use it on a ladder stand for my grandson.


----------



## Jacob Segars (Nov 9, 2015)

I am 15 and have cerebral palsy and I used one on my last deer hunting trip . they are awesome!!!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 9, 2015)

Jacob, many thanks for your input. I appreciate it. Your input has reinforced my decision to buy one.  My grandson is 9 and I think the Tree Pod will be a big help for him. So far I have not heard anything negative about them. 
Again, thanks for your input.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jan 11, 2016)

I have the field pod for ground hunting in a blind. I sent them an email when the tree pod first came out and suggested they not use an almost white color but put camo or something on it


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 18, 2016)

Can't speak for the tree pod but love the field pod. My 7 yr old has killed three this year using it. Two with a crossbow and one with a rifle and it has been a great tool for youngsters. Great product.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

I Have one, and use it on a ladder stand in Ohio with a crossbow!! It is real steady, and as close as you can get to a rest on a bench!!! The other great thing about it is how you can strap your weapon to it, and not have to hold it!!! You want regret getting one!! I have use mine for 3 seasons, and bought another one.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (May 1, 2017)

I have one and love it. I use it on a 300 yard shooting lane I keep cut back. If the deer walk across you have maybe 3/4 seconds to shoulder your rifle and shoot. I keep the rifle on a steady two hundred yard point. Then I just to slightly adjust for any yardage shot that I need.


----------

